

Question about karma from stories posted to HN - kordless

Yesterday morning I had 2633 karma points. After posting this[1] yesterday, I have 2688 karma points, 55 points more than yesterday. However, yesterday&#x27;s post got 90 points so I&#x27;m wondering how the mechanism to deal with &quot;various types of abuse&quot;[2] factors into explaining the missing 35 votes.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10099931
[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;newsfaq.html
======
kordless
[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10099931](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10099931)
[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

